# Michigan State University



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

Well i am looking to go into a good college in Michigan to study to be a Neurologist. So if you visited or have been to MSU, what are the students,teachers, and campus like? is it a good college to stay at for 12 years? Or do you have any other colleges that you think are better. (dont have to be in michigan even though my parents want me to stay in state :dry: )


----------



## Orion (Jan 25, 2011)

What tier schools you looking at? Can you swing U of Mich or Northwestern?


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

well i would want a well know high rank school, ya i could go in to both of those schools with my test scores and i have been saving for my college since i was 5.


----------

